# Help removing bucket teeth



## 690E (Jan 4, 2007)

Bought a 690E excavator at auction and have some teeth retainers that are new to me. Its an Esco 42" Heavy duty bucket and the teeth are at about 50%, but will need to add some rock teeth soon. The teeth appear to be quarter turn twist lock [lets say] with a single straight retainer along one edge.

Trying to drive this squarish pin out either way is like pounding on a railroad track - no go with any size sledge.

No Esco people around here and we are way out in the woods. Anyone know the secret to this retainer before I get the torch hot?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

690,
Have the same set up on our buckets. Like the system but they can be a pain to get off sometimes, but I've never had a tooth come off with the twist on. You have to clean them real good and it helps to have pressure on the tooth ( towards shank ) and then use a big hammer, have someone else hold the punch ( don't be skweemish if you see blood ) If you have to try knocking it out both ways. It'll come out! You've probably already gotten it out, but good luck.:laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe,

If your not squeemish when you see blood would you mind coming up soon and hold the drift for me I need to change a set of teeth soon?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick there you go twisting things again. More than happy to go and help the elderly but I'm gonna be the one swinging the hammer, besides you're all up on your first aid courses right?:laughing:


----------



## 690E (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the tips .... I will try pressure washing and then put some down pressure on the teeth before beating. To avoid the blood, I have brazed the drift-driver to an extension handle.

are the pins reusable, and do you definitely HAVE to drive them out in one direction only?

Thanks for the help


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

690,
I looked at the pins that I use and they look like they can go either way.
I always use new pins when replacing new teeth, but save some of the old ones in case you're ever in a bind. The key is getting some pressure inward on those teeth to drive the pin out. Good Luck!


----------

